# Prong collar



## Pawl (Jan 9, 2015)

does anyone have experience using a prong collar while training? I just got one but my girlfriend thinks that it will be hurting the dog and would rather use a
Choke collar but from the research I did choke collars are
More harmful then prong collars, just wanted to know how everyone feels about the 2 and if a prong collar is a good training tool. And also maybe ease change my girlfriends thoughts on if it's harmful or not.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Used properly they are a wonderful tool. Read up or watch some videos on how to use it correctly. Some people use a two collar system so they have a back up in case it pops apart. I bought a Secret Power collar, it is sewn into a nylon collar so in essence it has it's own backup system. My dogs get excited when I get it out, they know we'll be walking. Although I really haven't needed to correct with it often I use it every time. We live in an active area with many others walking their dogs, and I just feel more secure in case of problems with other dogs.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Personally I don't like prong or choke collars, but if I had to choose one I would take the prong. When used correctly, they can be useful training tools. Choke collars, however, can be dangerous because if the dog pulls on the leash, it won't stop tightening, which can really hurt the dog. Like I said, I don't like either, and would only use them if I had already tried all other methods of teaching without success. I've seen far too many dogs on prong collars that are still pulling like there's no tomorrow. If you use one, please do lots of research to make sure you are using it correctly, and it will be useful without hurting your dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I consider the prong a temporary training tool. I think it is often used too late for undoing problem behavior as they have already learned that. But if they learn from the way beginning that behavior xxx is not an option than they won't consider this same behavior on a flat or martingale later on (based on experience). 
I was always very against the prong until my young GSD male pulled me over when he spotted a buddy of his. With Deja I started it as soon as I saw behavior that I needed to nip in the bud and with the next dog I won't hesitate to use it again and maybe even earlier but only for teaching and not as a continuous feature.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Look at it this way…….we need to teach our dogs the difference between acceptable and unacceptable behavior. There are many different ways to do that. A prong collar (when used correctly) can be a streamlined approach to conveying the acceptable behavior. I only use it for walks and during training sessions. I am a softie and would never consider doing anything that would hurt my boys, either physically or psychologically. I am convinced the prong collar is an effective tool and does not cause pain/suffering to the dog. I don't have to "jerk the leash" EVER………but if my dogs start pulling on their leash, I just stop and the prong collar applies enough pressure to get their attention.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A five month old puppy does not need a prong nor a choke. Training should be on a flat collar, with treats and fun games.  

Keep the prong for when he is older: it is a humane collar, less likely to cause damage than a choke. To convince your girlfriend, try it out on your arm or leg, give it a good yank - the pressure is spread out over a large area, and though it will get your attention, it won't be 'pinching' like some people think it does.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you decide to use a prong when it gets older, please have someone who knows how to use one (a) size it correctly, and (b) show you how light a touch you need for the correction. If it's too big (loose) and you use a heavy hand, you _can_ hurt the dog. It is very humane when used and sized correctly, though--have a trainer who uses them show you. The touch needed is much lighter than a choke collar (and many people don't use choke collars correctly either, BTW--that tool also involves a specific "popping" technique, not yanking or jerking the dog). Whatever you are using, if it's new to you, it's _totally _worth a few sessions with a training, or even a 6-week class, with someone who can show you the right techniques.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> it won't be 'pinching' like some people think it does.


I assume the word "pinch" originates in the fact that you have to pinch the links to release them.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no problem using a prong collar. One would want the pup 4-6 months or older and use it properly(gently). It's minor stuff, the dog does the pulling.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love prong collars. I have used them for years with no issues. Yes, it is important that is fit properly and you know how to use it.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

One other thing about prong collars is to buy a good one. I recommend the german made Herm Sprenger. The chinese ones available at the big box stores are too sharp and flimsy.
Herm Sprengers are totally worth the extra price. Available at Leerburg.com and other places.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I had huskies and you know how hard they pull I used a prong collar with them and they walk like a poodle after, I didnt even have to take off the plastic caps that covered the prongs. never had to pull on the leash or anything, they work just be gentle and they will figure it out themselves.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

I was actually lucky enough to have a City K9 trainer show me how to use it. I thought the same way, and that it looked like a torture device. I think its safer than a choke or even flat collar as long as used properly. This collar is intended to pinch the top of the dogs neck for corrections (which doesn't hurt. Even mama dogs hold grab their pups like this), not choke them. My dog was a huge leach puller! She pulled everywhere we went. I put this collar on her and she still pulled,... Until I found and was taught I was using it wrong. Watch the video on Leerburg.com. I used this as training tool and never left the collar on her if we were not on a walk or training. I should also mention, my dog doesn't pull the lead anymore and I am now using a fur-saver collar. 

#1 The collar needs to sit high on the neck
#2 When correcting, be gentle... (never abuse of the collar. Dog needs to know what you want in order to follow directions)
#3 Walk as if the dog is off leach (constant correction means you are using it wrong)
#4 Make the dog walk at or behind you



Pawl said:


> does anyone have experience using a prong collar while training? I just got one but my girlfriend thinks that it will be hurting the dog and would rather use a
> Choke collar but from the research I did choke collars are
> More harmful then prong collars, just wanted to know how everyone feels about the 2 and if a prong collar is a good training tool. And also maybe ease change my girlfriends thoughts on if it's harmful or not.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

When I first got the collar I put it on my neck and corrected myself when I didn't obey. J/k... But I did put on the collar to test it. Much better than a choker.



Castlemaid said:


> A five month old puppy does not need a prong nor a choke. Training should be on a flat collar, with treats and fun games.
> 
> Keep the prong for when he is older: it is a humane collar, less likely to cause damage than a choke. To convince your girlfriend, try it out on your arm or leg, give it a good yank - the pressure is spread out over a large area, and though it will get your attention, it won't be 'pinching' like some people think it does.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi my 6 month old starts her training classes next week. I was told i need a prong collar. I have never used one before how is it supposed to fit?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

It fits high on the neck snd has to be tight enough it wont move or slide down.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> Used properly they are a wonderful tool. Read up or watch some videos on how to use it correctly. Some people use a two collar system so they have a back up in case it pops apart.* I bought a Secret Power collar*, it is sewn into a nylon collar so in essence it has it's own backup system. My dogs get excited when I get it out, they know we'll be walking. Although I really haven't needed to correct with it often I use it every time. We live in an active area with many others walking their dogs, and I just feel more secure in case of problems with other dogs.


:thumbup: happy with our too, nice being able to adjust and remove them easily and not have to be concerned with a back up.


----------



## Citizen K9 (Jul 29, 2003)

I've used prong collars in *certain situations* with no adverse affects. And, I find them more humane than a choke collar - and more effective. However, proper fit (and no, I do not agree with high and tight on the neck behind the ears like many suggest), and a steady hand are essential. The prong is self-correcting. The trainer should not need to actively activate the collar's action with his/her hands. I fit my prongs somewhat loosely and I use the biggest prongs I can relative to the size of the dog. I don't every use a prong on a young dog (less than 2 years old). Most training does NOT call for a prong collar. Before I use one, I have a clear plan and picture in my mind of the desired result/behavior, why / how the prong will guide the dog towards the desired result, and when to wean back off the prong onto a buckle collar after the dog has learned the desired response.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Summer's HS prong collar will be arriving in 2 days. I will watch the Leerburg video later today on it's proper use.

I have a question. Summer is almost 8 mos old. She's big 75lbs. She almost drug me off my feet going after a big male GSD last week. 

She goes totally nuts with joy when she sees another person. I have a hard time controlling her, she jumps and bucks and struggles with the leash so she can go jump all over people. She's big and absolutely cannot do that anymore. She's also, for now dog reactive.

I'm thinking of having two leashes and collars. The prong will only be engaged for short corrections in these situations where she goes bonkers. I then want to put her into a sit until the distraction passes and continue back on the walk with the regular leash and collar.

Because she is young and excitable, I'm afraid if I just use the prong alone, she may go into a panic and then I will have a problem and she may really hurt herself. Will this work?


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

If you are concerned about her freaking out with the prong- start in low stim environments- like just walk around in the house or yard. The first time I used it with Myah she started to forge ahead and I just stopped walking. As soon as the leash lost slack she stopped. She seemed puzzled at first but quickly learned about corrections and self corrections. Like someone else her described it - it was like power steering.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree 100% with DutchKarin. Sprenger collar, Worth the extra price.
My 5 month old male gsd started basic obedience training last week. The trainer sells the Sprenger collar and that's what he recommended for my dog.
It's absolutely great! I got a demonstration on how to walk with my pup at a heal position. By the end of the 1st class, he learned to heal, sit, stay and how to walk by other dogs in the class without reacting to them in any way.
Truly, our walks are so much more enjoyable. No more pulling, tugging or charging.
And, that's on a leash that is loose and relaxed.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My pup's trainer fitted him to the Sprenger collar and showed me how to do the "leash pop." It's done so gently with such amazing results.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's the collar I have coming. Just abbreviated the initials HS.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

When I first collar and leash trained her. We did yard only for the first 3 days, which we will do with the HP too. She is a stubborn pup and has been from day one. It's all good until she really, really wants something, then she loses her puppy cool. 

Last week, after her walking ok on leash for 4 mos, she bolted, jumped and tried to back out of her collar big time. I put her in a sit and had her just stay for a minute until the distraction passed and she got her mind back.

That's why I want the 2 collars on her, she did this out of the blue and if she loses it again with just the prong on, won't be good....

From day one, if she doesn't like something she will stand and kinda huff and snap her jaws, not threatening at all, but just registering her wanting to argue about my decision of "no".


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> Summer's HS prong collar will be arriving in 2 days. I will watch the Leerburg video later today on it's proper use.
> 
> I have a question. Summer is almost 8 mos old. She's big 75lbs. She almost drug me off my feet going after a big male GSD last week.
> 
> ...


Lots of people use a "backup" with their prong. Use a leash connected to the prong and use a short jumper between the prong and flat collar.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks Nigel


----------

